# Slava



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

How can they make these 25 Jewel Automatic watches to sell for Â£19.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I got a two manual wind Slava watches given to me last year and they are quite reliable. they are both accurate to within a minute a week. I'll have the divers at the top before anyone else grabs it.

Julian


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

joolz said:


> I'll have the divers at the top before anyone else grabs it.


 Sorry Julian, it will not be available until the next update as I only have one and it would not be fair.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

No worries, whoever gets it will have a nice looking watch. With my luck It won't be me. Still there will probably be something in the update I will want. When might the update be?

Julian


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for understanding Julian, 

As for the next update it will be in the coming week, I will not say exactly when after last time.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Amazing value, I like the diver too, hands don't do it for me though,

Mind you I seem to be more and more drawn to divers!

I def gonna have an rlt diver even if one of my many designs doesn't win









I'll even wear it in the pool when I take litlun swimming!


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I don't know how they do it either, the pay must be very poor or they sell 'em by the million.

I can't wait to get my Slava it will be interesting to see how well it keeps time.

My BOCTOK "PETPO" ( retro) keep's brilliant time even better than one of my pojot's which cost considerably more. As they say "ета прекрасный".

Frank


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

FrankC said:


> As they say "ета прекрасный"


 Whre did you learn your Russian Frank? It's killing me ... a 46 year old human brain that has been subjected to 30 years of lager shouldnt have to learn a new language


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

УоТ or even JoT

I shouldn't do this to you I know but.....

Я Гаваю Нёмнога По Русскй

Я Учю По Кнйга Моу Дом

Ета Очйн Труна Эа Англйшна

It is however a l o n g story

Успеков

Trying to navigate this Russian keyboard is something else why didn't someone tell me I could just change Win keyboard I've buggerd about for years with silly Russian fonts.

До Свйданя

Френк


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I like that CLABA divers watch so much and there's only one I'm thinking of driving over to Bridlington tomorrow just to impress on Roy how much I'd like it.

I might even bring my son as he is 6' 6" and built like a brick s***house.

Frank


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Frank ....









У меня головниая боль

I need to lie down now 

cheers

Ivan !


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

FrankC said:


> I like that CLABA divers watch so much and there's only one I'm thinking of driving over to Bridlington tomorrow just to impress on Roy how much I'd like it.
> 
> I might even bring my son as he is 6' 6" and built like a brick s***house.
> 
> Frank


 I'll be out then,


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

JoT

Мне Оченъ Жалъ









Покойной Ночй

Френк

Or

I'm sorry

Good Night !!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

How on earth do you understand Russian ?

Is it a hard language to learn ?


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Just teasing Roy don't worry

Does the 'Busy Bee' chippy still sell the finest battered fish on the east coast ?.

Frank


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

FrankC said:


> Just teasing Roy don't worry
> 
> Does the 'Busy Bee' chippy still sell the finest battered fish on the east coast ?.
> 
> Frank


 nah Audrey's is best.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

My wifes from Slovakia and I think she speaks a bit of Rusky - I'll find out.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Well I wouldn't want to discourage anyone from learning a language but I think French or German would be easier. It's the alphabet, gets confusing, their S = our C their N = our H R=P etc. and then they put the R back to front and call it Ya.

No wonder JoT and me keep getting headaches.









It's a challenge though.

First lesson :

До Свйданя

Do Svidanya ( Do as in *do*t Svidanya (pronounced as seen)

Good Bye









Frank


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, that's me buggered again!









I have no linguistic, artistic, or any other skill. Sorry.

I don't know how to speak Russian but I do like the watches from that country.

Just watch this space........................

Ta, G.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Me no speeka da English......


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.......or Russian or Slovak...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes I know Garry, me too.

But we speak Buggerish, the universal language!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Fluent bull****?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

........Absolutely...........







.........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bull and bugger, that's a bit Blackadder isn't it?
















Oh, bugger that.
















New Years resolution, I must be less mental.........


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Too late, you're past helping..............


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've kown that for years.










Just trying.









Oh, bugger it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sorry, but I was using the fluent bullshite jibe before Rowan. Sorry, my mate was. Could he claim copyright?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Copyright hurts my brain.









No Python references, please.

Those 13/6 brains from Curry's did me no good.









I still have the one that came with this model.









I can't do much about it now, Curry's sold out years ago.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan

If u are referring to Currys in electrical term, your post is either very cryptic or scary. If so, do you feel it's emerged since Linda Barker started in them?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.......Dobru Noc........to all............


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Good night


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Good stuff Paul,

How did you know that??...Slovak for Good Night......


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Stan
> 
> If u are referring to Currys in electrical term, your post is either very cryptic or scary. If so, do you feel it's emerged since Linda Barker started in them?


Those Currys adverts featuring the Barker woman have given me a castration

complex.

The way she snips twice with such glee.

Can't stand the woman and I think she knows it














.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nothing spooky here, I just got my 13/6 brain from Curry's. They sold them in those days, don't you remember?

I think I should have shut up years ago and not burdened this forum with my madness.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

joolz said:


> I got a two manual wind Slava watches given to me last year and they are quite reliable. they are both accurate to within a minute a week. I'll have the divers at the top before anyone else grabs it.
> 
> Julian


I've got a couple of autos from this series including the Sekonda branded one and

they do seem to keep good time.

For day to day wear they can't be beaten - it's a shame they're not more widely

available.

The quick set date feature is very useful - just stick a biro in it.

Glad you've got some Roy - should sell like hotcakes.

AND THEY LOOK RUSSIAN


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry

Did it via logic to be fair, as I do a lot of things. Noc I assumed was night. Nacht is the German word so........

Despite some opinions, I read somewhere Russian isn't that hard to learn to speak. Just writing it is a sod Appararently a lot of words sound like English once you get the hang of them?.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yeah they look great, Roy, put me down for a divers as well if you get some more 

Hey, try learning Polish lads, after 3 years all I can ask for in Polish is a beer







Oh and "same again please"







Just looking at it sends me scatty, all I can see are j's and z's. It overloads my brain as quickly as those questions that start "If Paul travels 16 miles in 4 minutes and Tom has 18 minutes to travel 56 miles how long will it take Bob to travel aaaaaaaarrrrrghhh!









BTW I worked in spain for 5 months and was pretty fluent at the end although I have been told that's the easiest language for a Brit to learn


----------

